# Are there no good swords & magic RPGs out there aside from The Witcher and Dragonage?



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm a fan of worlds set in the past, with some degree of magic...you know, your typical RPG setting. Storylines that involve deep character development are the key element for me. Basically, I like games that feel like I might as well be playing a character in a good fantasy book. I do like nice graphics as well, I don't own a good computer for nothing. 

So, I've played Dragon Age origins, dragon age 2, the witcher, the witcher 2...those were all excellent. 

But nothing else really appeals to me. Fallout games were ok but the game world is not one I prefer. Morrowind was a decent game, Oblivion not so much. I used to play MMOs as well, but WoW seems very unappealing now, and everything else since WoW has been but another poor copy of it. I no longer have the time or patience for MMOs anyway. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=best+JRPG+games

these are all pretty good, if you don't need the game to be new/detailed to enjoy it

Final Fantasy 
Kingdom Hearts 
Shadow Hearts

Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 
Xenosaga 
Mana Khemia

Grandia 
DragonQuest

.hack//G.U.

Disgaea 
Pokemon

Suidoken 
Xenogears 
Chrono Trigger


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It depends how graphics-crazed you are, I guess. If you're limiting yourself to only recent games, then you're kind of out of luck.

Gothic 1 and 2 are excellent games that have great storylines, too. I would avoid Gothic 3 and 4, though. Risen is made by the same people and supposed to be good, but I haven't tried it.

If you can stomach (very nice) 2D, Baldur's Gate 1+2 are my favourite RPGs of all time. It's what Dragon Age was supposed to be the successor to, but Baldur's Gate is better in in almost every way.

Other than that, I can't personally recommend anything, because modern computer RPGs are mostly awful in my opinion.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

FABLE!!!!!!

All are great RPG's with magic and weapons.


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

I tried fable 2 once, didn't like it one bit.

Maybe fable 3 is better...

I hear great things about Baldur's Gate but can't bring myself to play something with those graphics. Might be way better off reading a book with a similarly good storyline. 

As for all those Asian games - I used to be a big FF fan. Loved 7-11. 12 was ok. Didn't even finish 13. Didn't finish kingdom hearts. Didn't finish 10-2. Didn't even get far with Shadow Hearts. Either the games weren't that great, or I got too old for the typical JRPG thing. 

I've done the search for different RPGs on google many times, and the typical recommendations and top ranking games just plain don't interest me. The witcher was one of those hidden gem type games that I wouldn't have learned about if I didn't ask on an internet forum one day a long time ago. 

And I agree wholeheartedly that many older games are good and often better than anything recent, but I'm a very visual person and have a very nice computer that I'd like to see being used to its fullest potential. Storylines are the most important thing to me, and I'd rather get a good storyline out of a book than play through one with outdated graphics. That way I'll be hanging out in barnes and nobles instead of in my room by myself


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Dungeon Siege 3 just came out.


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

All the reviews for that are pretty damn awful...and the quality of SE products has declined immensely over the past several years so I wouldn't be surprised if they're accurate.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

njodis said:


> If you can stomach (very nice) 2D, Baldur's Gate 1+2 are my favourite RPGs of all time. It's what Dragon Age was supposed to be the successor to, but Baldur's Gate is better in in almost every way.
> 
> Other than that, I can't personally recommend anything, because modern computer RPGs are mostly awful in my opinion.


I second everything njodis said. As much as I liked Dragon Age Origins, Awakenings and the add-ons, Baldur's Gate 1 and especially 2 are probably one of the few games I have almost litterly fallen in love with. They both have good expansions (Tales of the Sword Coast for 1 and Throne of Bhaal for 2), and a character import much like in Mass Effect. It's one long, epic story with great sidequests. Despite it being 2D, it also has an environment that is very well created, and there is more than one ending.

If you try Baldur's Gate and like it, you will also want to try the Icewind Dale games, which are also Forgotten Realms games, though they are not as good as BG, in my opinion. There's another game like BG and IWD, called Planescape: Torment, which has a very original story with multiple endings.

I don't think any of these has "horrible" graphics, but if it's a big point for you, you might want to try the second Neverwinter Nights. I loved 2 and it's expansions (Mask of the Betrayer and Storm of Zehir), but I could never really get into the first game. The first game has sh*tty graphics, even by my standards, but I think you'll find NWN2 to be decent looking if you have a high end machine.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

never played it but i hear divine divinity series are okay RPG games. doesnt compare to the witcher or dragon age though.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

gorbulas said:


> never played it but i hear divine divinity series are okay RPG games. doesnt compare to the witcher or dragon age though.


Played them both. Divine Divinty is alright. It's a Diablo-style game. Two (Divinity: Ego Draconis), is a 3rd person RPG, with very sloppy combat and frustrating controls. And a bit buggy. I don't think the graphics are that amazing either. Played DEG on the 360, though, so might be better on the PC.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

hrmm. not a lot other recent fantasy based RPGs. a lot of games are going into MMOs or online play. it really makes the game have replay value. the witcher and dragon age have only so much replay value. i mean you can mod them or play a certain style but that get boring after a while. with the time it takes to make a AAA game, they need a game with lots of replay value. 

One more, Sacred 1 and 2 is a decent action RPG if you haven't played it. Not as much story to Witcher or Dragon Age though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Knights of the old republic 1 and 2.
Jade Empire.
Baldurs' Gate 2
Fallout 1
Planescape: Torment

And if you like Diablo style games, Torchlight and Titan Quest are good games.


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

gorbulas said:


> hrmm. not a lot other recent fantasy based RPGs. a lot of games are going into MMOs or online play. it really makes the game have replay value. the witcher and dragon age have only so much replay value. i mean you can mod them or play a certain style but that get boring after a while. with the time it takes to make a AAA game, they need a game with lots of replay value.
> 
> One more, Sacred 1 and 2 is a decent action RPG if you haven't played it. Not as much story to Witcher or Dragon Age though.


That's rather sad that everyone is trying to find the best way to make some money, and since MMOs became mainstream and have monthly payments, that's the direction most developers go. And I suppose most people nowadays would rather read a book that's average but never-ending rather than a short but good one. Supply and demand, I guess.

Yeah dragon age and the witcher have little replay value...well, I did play dragon age origins twice through. And played 2 twice as well. Mostly out of boredom and nothing else being available, though. But still, the expansions bring in money, and the game itself isn't cheap - it has to still be profitable to make *quality* single player RPGs.

And besides, MMOs require constant updates and maintenance on a very large scale. A decent portion of the monthly fees must be going towards that, so it's not all just profit.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

As has been previously indicated, I think Neverwinter Nights and/or Neverwinter Nights 2 might be what you're looking for. Both games have a wealth of playable classes, races, spells, leveling options, and enemies to explore, and feature extensive campaigns.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

njodis said:


> If you can stomach (very nice) 2D, Baldur's Gate 1+2 are my favourite RPGs of all time. It's what Dragon Age was supposed to be the successor to, but Baldur's Gate is better in in almost every way.
> 
> Other than that, I can't personally recommend anything, because modern computer RPGs are mostly awful in my opinion.


Baldur's Gate I, Baldur's Gate II, and Planescape.

There are none finer.

(and if you like those, maybe give icewind dale a try. I haven't yet, but one day!)

(rpgs are better top-down anyway)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Planescape is an incredible game that everyone should play once. I didn't mention it because it's not really a "swords and magic" type game, but it's a great RPG.

I haven't played either of the Icewind Dale games, either. They look like they're more combat-oriented than Baldur's gate, which was a bit off-putting, but I'll play them some day.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

icewind dale looks the same graphic wise as baldurs gate. there is less story and more action in them. havent played 1 but i know in 2, there are no companions. you just make all the characters at the beginning and level them up. 

i stayed away from nwn2 because i heard it was well ... paled in comparison to 1. 

on the same lines of bg, iwd, and planescape there is also temple of elemental evil which is i think harder.


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

You guys convinced me. I am downloading Baldur's Gate 2. 

Yes, downloading. I bought the game 10 years ago or so, but never played it and don't know where the discs are now. But I actually paid for it, or should I say 10 years ago my mom paid for it since I was 13. So it's only fair 

By the way, as much as I like storylines and as much as I no longer want to do MMOs or any sort of hack and slash...I can't wait for Diablo 3. D2 single player was entirely unenjoyable, but online it was one of the most fun games of my youth  And I stress the word FUN.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Two Worlds 2 isn't bad if you really need something to play. 3rd person action rpg, sandbox kinda like oblivion.

Hunted: The Demons Forge is alright too, not really an rpg in the traditional sense though. More of an action game that you gain crystals to upgrade your abilities and pick up weapons/shields that degrade over time. Game is really quick though and kinda repetitive, but I found it quite enjoyable.

Force Unleashed and Force Unleashed 2 are really good if you like Star Wars. It's a pure action game though and lightsaber combat/force abilities are incredible.

Assassins Creed Series is really good as well for story-line, again action though.

Overlord 2 is pretty enjoyable too if you like playing a dark type of character.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Zima said:


> Yes, downloading. I bought the game 10 years ago or so, but never played it and don't know where the discs are now. But I actually paid for it, or should I say 10 years ago my mom paid for it since I was 13. So it's only fair


Classy.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Zima said:


> You guys convinced me. I am downloading Baldur's Gate 2.
> 
> Yes, downloading. I bought the game 10 years ago or so, but never played it and don't know where the discs are now. But I actually paid for it, or should I say 10 years ago my mom paid for it since I was 13. So it's only fair


Hehe, yeah, I did the same. Owned both games and the actual expansions, then sold them. You're right; you already paid for your copy in the past. :yes
If you DL Baldur's Gate 2, make sure you download Throne of Bhaal as well, if you haven't already done so.

Also, make sure you get the 24698 patch once you installed ToB. You'll NEED it, otherwise you won't be able to engage in convo's 9 out of 10 times in Shadows of Amn.
Go here, then look under the "Throne of Bhaal Official Patches" header, and then download the English (for UK and US) or the European one. I have no idea which you personally will need, since it depends on what version your download is. http://www.sorcerers.net/Games/BG2/index_misc.php


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I realize this isn't a thread on downloading, but seriously, the excuses are ****ing brilliant.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

zookeeper said:


> I realize this isn't a thread on downloading, but seriously, the excuses are ****ing brilliant.


It's legal to download in Holland anyway. It's the spreading of illegal software that's forbidden.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Metalunatic said:


> It's legal to download in Holland anyway. It's the spreading of illegal software that's forbidden.


It's legal to download pretty much anywhere, but if you're using torrents then there's usually a forced upload, and that's how they get you.

And besides that, this is a top quality game that's going to give you 30-40 hours of playing time and you can get a perfectly working copy, with all the expansions, updated for modern OS, available support, no DRM, where the money still goes to the developers, for $10. Is that really asking too much? You're still going to download it?

I'm not strictly against downloading (i only slightly hesitate to say piracy) by any means, and industry people who complain about it being the end of the world kind of make me angry, but in situations like this I think they might have a point. It's not like this is a $70 new release that sucks and is only 4 hours long (though if you pay launch day prices for something of unknown quality you kind of deserve it, but that's for another thread).

Anyway, /rant.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

For what it's worth, I'm pretty sure at this point EA gets all of the money from a sale of the Baldur's Gate games on GOG or elsewhere, not any of the original developers.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

zookeeper said:


> It's legal to download pretty much anywhere, but if you're using torrents then there's usually a forced upload, and that's how they get you.
> 
> And besides that, this is a top quality game that's going to give you 30-40 hours of playing time and you can get a perfectly working copy, with all the expansions, updated for modern OS, available support, no DRM, where the money still goes to the developers, for $10. Is that really asking too much? You're still going to download it?
> 
> ...


No, I agree with you, and know that a torrent makes you upload while downloading, but I highly doubt they'll hunt downloaders, because it's not going to do much good in the long run. It's better to hunt down those that are actually spreading things, i'd say. Which is probably why Isohunt now only offers "legitimate" downloads. Anyway, i'm no expert at all, and probably just flapping my (virtual) lips while nothing sensible comes out, but that's just my two cents on that.

If I really like a game, a movie, or an album from a band, I want to support them by buying their products. However, I actually already owned everything in the Baldur's Gate/Forgotten Realsm universe, even the crappy Dark Alliance games (I still have those). I physically owned Torment, both BG's with the expansions, both Icewind Dales and Neverwinter Nights with it's expansions as well. Try getting a hold of physical copies nowadays where I live. It's almost nowhere to be found here. I mean, I hunted for 6 months till I could get my hands on a copy of Daggerfall, and it was third handed, with only the CD. I really only play games on Xbox/360 nowadays, which means I have to buy every game. I was lucky enough to strike a bargain for Morrowind GotY edition for the Xbox; they're usually on ebay for a lot more than the 25 euros I bought it for, whether we're talking including or excluding the cost of shipping.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

if a person already bought a copy and lost it. i have no problems with someone downloading it. you already paid to play it. some people may view this differently like in, you buy the disc but not the game. that was only made so it would be illegal to copy it and sell it. this has gone off topic

i never played bg1 really, but i did buy bg2 and expansion and its a great game! you cant go wrong in playing it again or for the first time.

as for purchasing it online, there are quite a few sellers online that still sell the bg collection. not so much for iwd series though.


----------

